# New Psychology Students - Survival Kit Needed



## Jarlaxle0 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi all, I'm a new psychology student and I am about to start this coming november. I am in the process of making preperations on being able to survive this ordeal. I was wondering if some of you good folk can walk me through some of the things you have gone through as students. So I would basically like to know if:
1. What I would likely expect e.g. types of assignments I would likely run into, and types of struggles I would likely run into?
2. What types of skills would be helpful for me e.g. improvement with writing and public speaking?
3. Any helpful websites etc that may help me with my endeavour?
4. If you can go back what would you have done better?


----------

